# Washington state get together



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows or a convention or gathering for haunters in Washington state. I missed the nwhc in Oregon which Is a bummer.


----------



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

west coast convention I mean.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one in Seattle, WA:

http://www.zombcon.com/


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

You just missed FrightFest NorthWest. Composed of a group of home and pro haunters from Canada all the way down to California. We meet in July at Champoeg State Park south of Portland. Next year is our tenth anniversary so be sure to get on the FFNW mailing list.

You can find us on Facebook, or sign up at Halloweenfear.


----------

